

O'Reilly Maker – create your own O'Reilly animal covers - davidlago
http://zoomq.qiniudn.com/ZQScrapBook/ZqSKM/data/20100810114541/

======
late2part
This seems to point a wacky domain
'[http://oreillymaker.com/'](http://oreillymaker.com/') that should work but
doesn't :( Looks neat but doesn't work.

~~~
bsg75
"NOTICE: This domain name expired on 7/21/2015 and is pending renewal or
deletion."

------
rossdavidh
...aaaaaand it's down, hugged to death by Hacker News probably.

------
tyurok
That really looks fun, please make it work.

------
daodedickinson
This looks fun; unfortunately I can't get it to work. Is too much traffic
slowing it down? The arrows don't work and when I change the image number to 2
or 7 and click publish, I get a blank page...

